# Smoke on the Water - Japanese Style!



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2008)

[video=youtube;IC_fLUvm16A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC_fLUvm16A[/video]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2008)

How does anybody (let alone, _everybody!)_ keep a straight face while that is going on?? The SCREAMING is the craziest!

Only in Japan. Right after this, there's probably a performance of "Flight of the Valkeries" or "The Hallelujah Chorus", right?


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

I watched a clip of a Japanese "Gangsta" Rap/Hip Hip video, Megan and I were SCREAMING with laughter.....they just could NOT pull it off!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, they totally _rocked_! (_Especially_ the screaming guy, he's what made it.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2008)

Do they do "Highway Star" too?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2008)

Do they do any CCR?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 5, 2008)

This was actually pretty cool until the vocals came in.


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Can they play "My Woman From Tokyo"


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2008)

max thats hilarious


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> max thats hilarious


Hi Bruce! I have my moments.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 5, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> YouTube - Smoke on water - Japan version



"Just like the record!"


----------



## caddy (Feb 5, 2008)

Rockin !


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 5, 2008)

- LOVE IT!


----------



## bookslover (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey! That's the video I tried to post a few weeks ago, but it didn't work for some reason. Can I have partial credit?


----------



## Richard King (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know what rocks more...
the song
or the awesome guitar picks on steroids !


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> How does anybody (let alone, _everybody!)_ keep a straight face while that is going on?? The SCREAMING is the craziest!
> 
> Only in Japan. Right after this, there's probably a performance of "Flight of the Valkeries" or "The Hallelujah Chorus", right?



I actually thought it was *really* cool until the screaming but when you listen a few times it actually doesn't sound too bad. It's kind of a Japanese thing that they're doing. Japanese are like that though. They just don't show a lot of emotion even when they're "jamming" and that screaming kind of has an oriental singing vibe to it.

The motto in Japan seems to be if it's worth doing then it's worth doing *really big*. I thought it was actually really cool the way they arranged it to fit the sound of some unique Japanese instruments.

Oh, and I agree with others that the pick is way cool.

When Sonya and I were on a dinner cruise for my birthday there was some ship entertainment there. He had a really nice voice and was singing some Stevie Wonder songs. The pronounciation kind of made Sonya and I laugh a bit but he was so super nice and enthusiastic and the locals *loved* him. I found out later he was a Christian. Their definition of what is entertaining is a bit different than ours but it has a nice quality all its own. I'm going to miss the culture here.


----------



## Shane (Feb 6, 2008)

Speechless


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 6, 2008)

I liked the wacky little red bongo drum played over the head. That guy was serious business!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 6, 2008)

wow.


----------

